# Barnstable Police Hiring Process



## CapeCodPolice (Oct 29, 2003)

Has anyone here been through the Barnstable Police Department's hiring process? 

I received the "card" a month ago and had recently signed the list... now the hiring process is scheduled to continue once the holiday season is over. 

Any advice on what I should expect would be greatly appreciated.

Have a safe 2004!


----------

